# Externe USB 3.0 Festplatte sehr langsam



## nappy (3. August 2014)

Guten Tag,

ich habe mir vor einigen Tagen eine WD Elements 2TB zugelegt um Filme oder Bilder zu archivieren. Beim kopieren von meiner Samsung SpinPoint F1 2TB hab ich dann aber ziemlich schnell gemerkt, dass der Kopiervorgang unnormal lange dauert. Ein Clip mit 2,5GB wird in der Windowsanzeige (oft ziemlich ungenau) mit 2,5min angegeben und wenn man die Zeit manuell misst, dauert es sogar eher um die 3min. Wenn man dieses Ergebnis dann auf MB/s umrechnet wird einem schwindelig (ca. 15MB/s).

Die Treiber meines USB Ports sind aktuell (Mainboard Asus P8P67 Rev. 3.0)

Ich habe dann im Internet etwas recherchiert und bei chip.de einen Test gefunden in dem die Samsung M3 Portable als Beste externe 2,5" Platte (Preis/Leistung) mit ca 100MB/s beim schreiben abgeschnitten hat. Darauf hin hab ich mir genau diese auch bestellt um einen Vergleich zu haben. Leider ist diese Festplatte auch sehr langsam und liegt maximal bei 25MB/s.


Nun würde ich gern eure Meinung zu meinem Problem hören und hoffe, dass ihr evtl ein paar Tipps für mich habt.



Danke

nappy


----------



## RealMadnex (3. August 2014)

Wo hast du die Platten denn angeschlossen? An den schwarzen oder den blauen USB-Ports?


----------



## nappy (3. August 2014)

Ich habe 2x USB 3.0 (die blauen) hinten am PC und einen vorne. Hab bereits alle 3 ausprobiert aber die Geschwindigkeit bleibt gleich......langsam


----------



## RealMadnex (3. August 2014)

Lade dir bitte mal HD-Tune Pro herunter und führe den "Benchmark" auf eine der externen Platten aus. Mach bitte ein Screenshot vom Ergebnis und stelle das hier rein.

/Edit
Was für ein USB-Kabel verwendest du?


----------



## BenRo (3. August 2014)

Hast du irgendwelche "USB Boost Tools" oder ähnliches installiert?
Kannst du mal probieren, von einer anderen Quelle zu kopieren?


----------



## nappy (3. August 2014)

@Real Madnex: Den  Benchmark als read oder write? wenn ich den write machen möchte sagt er mir, dass es nicht geht

@BenRo: Hab alle 3 USB 3.0 Ports ausprobiert. Tools hab ich keine laufen. Ich werde gleich mal versuchen von meiner Crucial M4 eine Datei zu kopieren. Das ist eine sehr gute Idee


----------



## nappy (3. August 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Hier mal der read Benchmark der WD Elements 2TB und der Fehler wenn ich write machen möchte




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (3. August 2014)

Du könntest Sie mal Formatieren, hatte mal das selbe Problem.


----------



## nappy (3. August 2014)

ja hab ich auch schon dran gedacht...dann mach ich das mal

NTFS mit 4096Bytes Zuordnungseinheiten oder?


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (3. August 2014)

Ich würde alles auf Standard machen, und ja NTFS.


----------



## RealMadnex (3. August 2014)

@nappy
Der Write-Benchmark würde die Festplatte vollständig löschen. Deshalb gibt es diese Meldung. Das ist eine Sicherheitsfunktion des Programms, der verhindern soll, dass irgendwelche Spaßvögel aus Versehen ihre Daten vernichten.

Der Read-Bechmark zeigt deutlich, dass der SuperSpeed-Modus von USB3.0 genutzt und die Festplatte nicht ausgebremst wird. Die Leistung der Platte ist völlig normal. Die MB/s-Anzeige des Windows Explorer ist sehr ungenau und eignet sich daher keinesfalls als Benchmark.

Führe doch bitte mal den Read-Benchmark auch auf der Samsung F1 durch und schieße wieder ein Bild vom Ergebnis. Ich würde auch gerne die Smart-Werte (Health-Reiter) dieser Platte sehen.


----------



## nappy (3. August 2014)

Gerne. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RealMadnex (3. August 2014)

Die Smart-Werte und der Transferraten-Verlauf der Platte sehen in Ordnung aus. Das ist übrigens keine F1 sondern eine F4. Wie lange hast du die Platte schon? Dir ist bekannt, dass diese Serie Anfangs einen bösen Firmware-Bug hatte?

Wo liegen die Daten auf der Quell-Platte, die du kopierst? Wie du auf dem Benchmark sehen kannst, sind HDDs nicht überall gleich schnell. Und das was du kopierst hast, war wirklich eine 2,5 GB große Datei? Oder waren das mehrere kleine Dateien?

Nutze doch mal einen alternativen CopyHandler, wie z.B. TeraCopy.


----------



## nappy (3. August 2014)

Oh sorry dann hab ich mich da wohl vertan. Habe den PC und damit die Festplatte seit Anfang 2012. Von dem FirmwareBug wusste ich bisher nichts aber ich hatte auch ncoh nie Probleme mit der HDD. 

Ich habe die HDD in 2 Partitionen geteilt und ja die Dateien die ich kopieren wollte waren 2,5GB aufwärts. Habe welche mit bis zu 5GB. (GoPro Aufnahmen)

Alles in Allem möchte ich ca. 1,1TB von meiner internen HDD auf die externe packen und da hätt ich schon gerne etwas mehr als die 20MB/s 

Wenn nun die Festplatten beide i.O. sind, woran kann es noch liegen?


----------



## XT1024 (3. August 2014)

Andere Zugriffe auf der Platte?
Man kopiert z.B. nicht 20 verschiedene Dateien in 20 einzelnen Kopiervorgängen gleichzeitig. Dann nimmt die Geschwindigkeit auch spürbar ab.


----------



## Threshold (3. August 2014)

nappy schrieb:


> Alles in Allem möchte ich ca. 1,1TB von meiner internen HDD auf die externe packen und da hätt ich schon gerne etwas mehr als die 20MB/s


 
Kopiere mal eine einzelne Datei -- möglichst eine große jenseits von 1GB -- und schau nach wie sich die Geschwindigkeit einpendelt.
Hört sich für mich so an als wenn die USB 3 Ports im USB 2 Modus laufen. Könnte daher am Treiber liegen.


----------



## RealMadnex (3. August 2014)

nappy schrieb:


> Oh sorry dann hab ich mich da wohl vertan. Habe den PC und damit die Festplatte seit Anfang 2012. Von dem FirmwareBug wusste ich bisher nichts aber ich hatte auch ncoh nie Probleme mit der HDD.


Wenn der Rechner 2012 neu gekauft wurde, hat sich das mit dem Bug erledigt. Dieser Bug war in den Laufwerken, die 2011 produziert wurden, bereits ab Werk behoben.



nappy schrieb:


> Ich habe die HDD in 2 Partitionen geteilt und ja die Dateien die ich kopieren wollte waren 2,5GB aufwärts. Habe welche mit bis zu 5GB. (GoPro Aufnahmen)
> 
> Alles in Allem möchte ich ca. 1,1TB von meiner internen HDD auf die externe packen und da hätt ich schon gerne etwas mehr als die 20MB/s
> 
> Wenn nun die Festplatten beide i.O. sind, woran kann es noch liegen?


Wie voll ist die interne Festplatte, bzw. wie stark fragmentiert?

/Edit
@Threshold
Ja, hört sich nach dem USB2-Modus an, ist aber nicht so, wie sich im Verlauf des Threads bereits herausgestellt hat. Bitte vorher lesen was bereits geschrieben wurde.


----------



## nappy (3. August 2014)

Die festplatte ist eine 2TB und hat knapp 1900GB verfügbar. Davon sind zur Zeit nur noch knapp 240GB frei. Defragmentiert muss ich zugeben hab ich schon seit längerem nicht mehr  das werd ich gleich mal anstoßen!


/Edit

hab mal beide partitionen analysieren lassen. Eine ist zu 1% fragmentiert und die andere zu 6%. Das ist doch nicht besorgniserregend oder?


----------



## nappy (3. August 2014)

Ich versuche grad 81GB in ca. 25 Dateien zu kopieren. Windows veranschlagt 1h dafür.  Das ist doch echt langsam oder?


----------



## RealMadnex (3. August 2014)

Hast du es auch mal in die andere Richtung probiert? Auch mal mit TeraCopy versucht?


----------



## nappy (3. August 2014)

Versuche gra die zweite Fuhre mit TeraCopy. Das sagt mir für 46,54GB 42min, was auch nciht wirklich schnell ist....


----------



## nappy (3. August 2014)

Hm also jetzt bin ich total verwirrt. Ich kopiere grad 186GB von der selben F4 HDD aber von einer anderen Partition mit 102MB/s... Sobald ich aber eine Datei von der anderen Partition kopiere, bin ich wieder bei maximal25MB/s...

Dazu jemand ne Idee? Wie gesagt es handelt sich um die selbe HDD mit zwei Partitionen


----------



## informatrixx (3. August 2014)

Sieht fast danach aus, als ob DMA (Direkter Speicherzugriff) deaktiviert ist.

Prüfen kann man es im Gerätemanager bei IDE/ATAPI-Controller
ATA-Channel / Erweiterte Einstellungen /DMA aktivieren


----------



## RealMadnex (3. August 2014)

@nappy
Vielleicht sind gerade die Dateien, die auf der zweiten Partition liegen und die du immer zum Test kopierst, besonders stark fragmentiert. Abgesehen davon ist die Transferrate, die auf der zweiten Partition erzielt werden kann, aufgrund ihrer Lager auf der Platte, ein gutes Stück geringer als auf der ersten.

/Edit


informatrixx schrieb:


> Sieht fast danach aus, als ob DMA (Direkter Speicherzugriff) deaktiviert ist.


Wie? Ist das neuerdings auch bei verschiedenen Partitionen auf demselben Laufwerk unterschiedlich?  Also bei der ersten ist DMA aktiviert und bei der zweiten nicht?

Ist doch eher unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## BenRo (4. August 2014)

Habe die Partitionen das gleiche Dateisystem?


----------



## nappy (4. August 2014)

ja es ist verrückt aber ich hab mich fast damit abgefunden. Jetzt ist es sogar so, dass einige Dateien von der Partition E mit 25MB/s kopiert werden aber andere Dateien auch genau von dieser Partition mit 120MB/s. Mit dieser Geschwindigkeit bin ich ja mehr als zufrieden 

ich werd beide Partitionen einfach mal defragmentieren und schaue dann mal weiter


----------

